# Editors MIA?



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey are the editors of BL on break, dead, or MIA? I have just read two books "The Chapters Due" and "Rynn's World" and I am apalled of the amount of typing errors if you guys want I can post a few quotes but I thought that I would bring this up to discussion

cmon #1 rule of writing is to proof read because there is always a possibility leaving something out


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I havent read either of these books, so i cant really comment, but usually its pretty spot on.

Maybe theyd just come back from a super piss up?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I haven't noticed any typing errors in _Rynn's World_.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Did you preorder those two books? Because back when i was pre-ordering everything from them i noticed a lot of errors that later i did not find in store bought copies.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

A lot of Black Library books have errors in them, far more regularly than books from other publishers in my experience, and I did notice mistakes in _Rynn's World_, some books seem to escape multiple errors but I haven't read a BL book yet that didn't have at least 1.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Worldkiller said:


> Did you preorder those two books? Because back when i was pre-ordering everything from them i noticed a lot of errors that later i did not find in store bought copies.


No I bought them a couple months they were released


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Every BL novel suffers from this to one degree or another. Read enough of them and and you get used to it.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Every BL novel suffers from this to one degree or another. Read enough of them and and you get used to it.


Every novel does. Not just BL.

Some, however, like _Rynn's World_, are a little more typotastic.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Every novel does. Not just BL.
> 
> Some, however, like _Rynn's World_, are a little more typotastic.


one stood out when reading one of your stories Aaron. 

I was reading Book of Blood with your short story _At Gaius Point_.

at one point in the story Jarl has one of his "Sanguinius Moments". during this italicized section it reads


> *Sangunius* removes his helm...


oh boy, i thought that was damned funny! I even dog-eared the page, so i could tell you about it when the opportunity presented itself. 

your pal,

Dave :biggrin:


----------



## Dark Dajin (Jul 20, 2010)

Enforcer must be worse, I've found myself upon a writing error/spelling error at least once in every chapter.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Try reading a Forge world IA book, thats pretty cringe worthy now and then.

Also the ability to get rules wrong totally is outstanding.


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

I remember Rynn's World having a few spelling and/or grammar errors but worse that those was the following screw-up.

Warning! Spoiler ahead!

On page 103 Urzog Mag-kull kills Captain Ashor Drakken and on page 468 Cortez says that Urzog killed Captain Drigo Alvez but on page 469 it says that Urzog had killed one Captain, not two. I contacted the author Steve Parker to find out what happened and he explained that that Urzog only killed Ashor Drakken. He also called it a glaring error that the editors should have caught.

So yeah, even the authors seem to agree with you hippypancake.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I realize that it was pointed out to you that the entry is simply wrong, but you could also go with it being Cortez saying something he believes to be true (because it 'could' be possible) or Cortez may be blaming him for killing said captain through the destruction of the fortress monastery.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

you think it is bad in IA books how about the new nid codex

In huge fucking letters it says

"THE GREAT DEVOURER IS COME.
DESTROYER OF WORLDS!"


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

hippypancake said:


> you think it is bad in IA books how about the new nid codex
> 
> In huge fucking letters it says
> 
> ...


actually...that was intentional...


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> actually...that was intentional...


bullshit...its incorrect grammar it should either be The Great Devourer Has Come or The Great Devourer is Coming


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

hippypancake said:


> bullshit...its incorrect grammar it should either be The Great Devourer Has Come or The Great Devourer is Coming


actually, that _is_ correct grammar. The English language is odd that way. Let me give you another example you may be familiar with.

"The Lord is come." from the classic carol, _Joy to the World_.

really the phrase should read (in current English usage) "The Great Devourer is _here_."

However, the word _come_ is substituted here as an "unaccusative intransitive verb." This form of usage was much more prominent in earlier versions of English, dating from the 1650's (perhaps earlier) all the way through the 1700's (with some instances all the way up till the 1900's).

Common "American English" usage would have us believe you are correct and that GW is wrong. However, in this instance, you both are correct. GW used this earlier form of English usage to display the archaic nature of the phrase, also attempting an aire of "fancyness".

In the early 1900's, people started to substituted the word _has_ for _is_ in the phrase. And therefore we start seeing a more "past tense" nature in descriptions of real-time events.

your grammar lesson for the day,

CP

_EDIT:_ Here's a bit of reading for you.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unaccusative_verb


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah.... So long story short, it sounds like crap but isn't wrong.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Yeah.... So long story short, it sounds like crap but isn't wrong.


I apologize for the long drawn out post, but i get highly perturbed when people accuse something/someone of false grammar without doing a lick of research first. Let's give GW _some_ credit. 

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

No, was a nice litte grammar lesson, I might have learned something if I wasn't half asleep already.


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

darkreever said:


> I realize that it was pointed out to you that the entry is simply wrong, but you could also go with it being Cortez saying something he believes to be true (because it 'could' be possible) or Cortez may be blaming him for killing said captain through the destruction of the fortress monastery.


Neither of those Captains died in or at the fortress monastery. As for Cortez believing it was true... Well, yelling out random non-sense is pretty in character for Cortez


----------

